# November 2015 POTM Nomination Thread



## sm4him

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):
Free TPF membership for 12 months.
And $25! (currently in the form of an Amazon gift card)
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2015 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of November 2015 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## FITBMX

Dragonfly wing, by Kacper111.
Macro world is HUGE :) | Page 2 | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

Caught in the moment, by binga63.
Caught in the moment | Photography Forum


----------



## Designer

Sleeping Dragon by Kacper111 here:  Macro world is HUGE :) | Photography Forum






I usually write something about why I like a certain selection, but since the original thread is now beyond the point of a timely entry, I will insert my observation here.

This composition is wonderful for the juxtaposition of oddly similar textures (insect and plant) along with the similar color palate in both.  the asymmetrical balance is superb, and the lines of the insect's legs create a nice counterpoint with the parallel lines of the insect's body and the plant stem.

I really don't know how the background became such a harmonious color, but it is perfectly complimented with the colors of the subjects.  

Excellent seeing!  Excellent capture!


----------



## Designer

Sharp-Shinned Hawk by Didereaux here: WooHoo Patio Practice paid off.... | Photography Forum


----------



## Designer

Mum by SquarePeg here: My other Mum | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

Adorable Laziness by Mathias Appel (Mattis)


----------



## JTPhotography

So is POTM dead?


----------



## weepete

I'm guessing it's been delayed due to Sharon being in hospital mate. I think we all hoping she's going to be ok ATM.

see this post
Prayers for Sm4Him:  Update Post 94 | Page 5 | Photography Forum


----------



## JTPhotography

I had no idea, thanks for letting me know. Prayers and well wishes sent your way Sharon!!!


----------



## snowbear

JTPhotography said:


> So is POTM dead?





weepete said:


> I'm guessing it's been delayed due to Sharon being in hospital mate. I think we all hoping she's going to be ok ATM.
> 
> see this post
> Prayers for Sm4Him:  Update Post 94 | Page 5 | Photography Forum





JTPhotography said:


> I had no idea, thanks for letting me know. Prayers and well wishes sent your way Sharon!!!



The admin and the mods are in conversation to come up with something; please sit tight a couple more days.


----------



## terri

Hey all - sorry for the delay in keeping this going.   Obviously, we've all had our attention focused more on Sharon than on the contests!     

Having said that, we're pleased to announced that Charlie (our own Snowbear) will be taking the reins of the contests for now.    Please be patient while he settles in to his new role and gets organized.  

Thanks to everyone for participating.    We'll be back on track shortly!


----------



## snowbear

Again, glad to help, Terri.
I should have the voting thread out in a couple of days, so please be patient.


----------



## Designer

Oh, hey, guys, I finally have a good chance of seeing one of my noms win the POTM!

As in; half the noms are from me.


----------

